# Numbing lotion before waxing!!!



## hunniebk17 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yesterday I got a waxed for the first time and I will NEVER get it done again unless I can somehow reduce the pain. I've heard of taking an aspirin before waxing however, Im wondering if some kind of numbing lotion would do the trick. Has anyone tried this?[


----------



## Angie2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have heard of it but my guess is that it wouldn't really do a whole lot since the pain will come from the root of the hair (I think) coming out of the follicle and I doubt a topical would numb that deep.

I think laughing gas....I was seriously thinking about thsi on the way home. Derm's should offer waxing and give you laughing gas and or whatever else is necessary...Id pay!


----------



## Lia (Jun 13, 2006)

It would work (not excellent, but it would reduce some of the pain), but you have to wait like an hour i think to it work


----------



## LVA (Jun 14, 2006)

yes. U can take a bayer b4 waxing and it will ease the pain a lil. But after a while your body will get used to it anyways and it won't hurt as much. I was like u the 1st time. It hurts so much i swear i'd die b4 i'd get it done again.

....well .... now my body is used to it and i do it @ home LoL


----------



## lynda (Jun 14, 2006)

Waxing dont bother me no more, i used to find underarms the worse but that to is ok now. I think the hair when it grows back is softer after waxing so that helps

Lynda xxoxoxo


----------



## LVA (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* I agree. After a while your skin gets used to it; I can see that when I do my eyebrows, I don' t feel anything now whereas the first time I did it, a long time ago, the pain was very bad! ditto. I remember the first time i did my brows. I'd grab one w/a tweezer, close my eyes and took a deep breath, pluck and put the tweezer away cuz it hurt so bad. Then I'd gradually do a couple more here and there till I got used to it. 
I wish a had a b4 pic of my brows. but they are in my photo album and i don't have a scanner. LoL ... but they were scary


----------



## michko970 (Jun 16, 2006)

there are kits now that come with a topical gel/lotion such as lidocaine for the purposes of numbing before waxing.


----------



## hunniebk17 (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michko970* there are kits now that come with a topical gel/lotion such as lidocaine for the purposes of numbing before waxing. So have you used this? Does it really work?


----------



## michko970 (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry I have not used one of the kits, but I have used the topical gel form of anesthetic to numb skin before piercing some one, and it works for that purpose, so I don't see why not for this. Hope that helps ya!


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 20, 2006)

You should definately try Pre-kini. It's about $7 or $8 and you can get it at CVS. It seriously made a difference when I got a Brazilian bikini wax.


----------



## hunniebk17 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Maude (Jun 20, 2006)

The first times are definetly painfull, but you'll get used to it, no worry.


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 20, 2006)

emla cream numbs the skin


----------



## Lia (Jun 20, 2006)

Xylocaine would work, i think


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Xylocaine would work, i think what kind do you mean? xylocaine is injectable and a gel........most gels will only work on mucosa,(lips,inside nose, vag. area,eyes) Only stuff specified for skin will work!!


----------



## Lia (Jun 20, 2006)

The gel form works on the skin, even though it's meant to be used on mucosa (i tried it at the lab ,and the area in my hand got numb - i'll try it again tomorrow removing hair from my brows)


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 20, 2006)

i saw a line of products (different brands) for numbing at harmon beauty supply. maybe give those a try!


----------



## hunniebk17 (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* The gel form works on the skin, even though it's meant to be used on mucosa (i tried it at the lab ,and the area in my hand got numb - i'll try it again tomorrow removing hair from my brows) Did you ever try the gel on your eyebrows?


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hunniebk17* Did you ever try the gel on your eyebrows? I totally forgot! I was very busy on that day, since i was helping on the surgery.


----------

